# CO2 Tank for free?



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I currently use DIY CO2 and am on a tight budget, so I haven't been looking into pressurized CO2 seriously, until I came upon this from the Arizona Aquatic Gardens website:



> Here's some good advice on getting a tank: It is possible that your state requires you to get your cylinder re-certified every few years to make sure it's still in good, safe, working operation. Many of today's cylinders are stamped with a date on them. Re-certifying a cylinder can sometimes be a hassle and cost you a few bucks and a few hours of precious time. If you don't get it re-certified you may be turned away to get your cylinder refilled. (Propane tanks are very similar) So, here's what we suggest; get your Co2 cylinder from a liquor store that sells keg beer. If they sell keg beer, then they certainly sell the equipment to operate a Co2-ran Kegmeister or beer tap. Check your yellow pages for a store close to home. If you go into your neighborhood liquor store and ask them for a 10-pound cylinder (see what other sizes they have available) for your Kegmeister, (if you tell them it's for an aquarium they might not understand) have it filled up, they won't ask you any questions and they will take a credit card number from you for the deposit on the cylinder. Typically a deposit is a cheap as $35 to $50 bucks. In 8 or 10 months when you go into the same store to have it filled again, they'll just charge you for the refill and that's it. Here's where this is a good idea.....one day that cylinder you got from that liquor store is going to expire and need to be re-certified. Well, when that happens, the employee will recognize that it is one of their cylinders, and just swap it out for a fresh one. Done! They won't charge you for a deposit on the new one, and everything is good. By then, they'll recognize you as a regular customer anyway. Your probably gonna end up buying chips, milk or beer from their store anyway. Everyone wins!


Does this mean you can walk into a liquor store and just put a deposit down on a tank and pay for filling but not actually purchase one? If so, then you'd essentially be getting the tank for free.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

i believe the protocol is that you rent out one of their canisters for a monthly fee. i think my friend said it was something near about a buck a month?

the article simply says that it's better to put a deposit as "rent", since buying one yourself will leave you open for the recertification process which will be "a hassle" according to the advice


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Every store will have its rules. The local brew shop near me does not rent tanks, they only sell brand new ones. It certainly does not hurt to call around though. Also, check local welding places, glass shops, etc. I get my empty tanks swaped for a full one at a local sheet metal fabrication shop. Took me 2 years to find out about the place and they are 5 minutes from my house.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## algae grower (May 2, 2006)

You can rent a co2 tank from HOMEGROWN hydroponics .if you have one of their stores near you . Try: www.hydropnic.com .I rent a 20 lbs. co2 tank for $75 CDN dollars.and $25 for a fill up.of course this is in Toronto ,Canada but I am sure that they have a few stores in many major US. cities.


----------



## Ransom (May 3, 2006)

It's more like you are buying a tank and they will buy it back if you ever decide to give it back to them. Some advantages: often a little cheaper than buying out right, don't have to wait for the refill, don't have to get it inspected (every 5 years?), you get your money back when you stop using it. Some disadvantages: generally these are unattractive heavy steel tanks rather than shiny lighter aluminum tanks most people buy, every refill you get someone else's crusty tank that you don't know where it's been or how many times they've dropped it off the back of a truck.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I can get a newly hydro-tested 5 lb tank with CO2 for $55. The hydro-test date is good for 5 years.

It costs $20 to have the tank tested again.

IMHO you are better off to buy a tank. Also check fire extinguisher shops. The larger ones have many different sizes available and most can fill and test on-site.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree with the above. It's best to call around to the local welding and fire shops, or maybe post a question on the forum to see where people get there CO2 tanks and refills in your area. Maybe updating your location profile will help narrow down the search. Expect to pay around 60-$80 for a 10lb filled. 

-John N.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys! I'm actually in the Boston area, so Dennis might be able to help me (not quite sure where Easthampton is). How much is a good price for a tank and refill if I buy?


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

I live in Lexington, right outside of Boston. I'd be interested too.


----------

